# 25mm inline diffuser



## dbean (15 Jun 2013)

Hi all im looking for inline diffusers to use with my aps 2000ef filters that come with 25mm hoses. I can only find diffusers to fit 16/22mm pipe.

any help

thanks


----------



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

What a coincidence I've just posted a similar question as I have this filter too, I think we would have to use a reducer on the tubing and I'm not sure if this would work or if they can even be bought for the sizing we'd need. Awkward hoses aren't they


----------



## foxfish (16 Jun 2013)

Check out my reator link In my sig ... perfect for 25mm pipe


----------



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

Had a look foxfish, is it ok to use with a co2 supermarket reg? Its a really good design quite simple too thanks for sharing


----------



## dbean (16 Jun 2013)

We're prob not the first to ask the question either but I dont want start reducing flow rates with reducers however small the change I just took my spray bars off to boost circulation. Thanks for the link fox fish ill check it out now. 
Hows your tank doin Toplant? 

Thanks
dean


----------



## foxfish (16 Jun 2013)

The reactor only requires low working pressure from the reg so yes it will work very well with the supermarket reg.
You could also consider a simple bypass....


----------



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

Sorry to be thick but why would the bypass be better than inline with the main hose?

Tank is doing well dbean its a 240 juwel rio fully planted, my co2 currently runs through a rio pump as a previous owner used it, I get pinhead size bubbles but still unsure if things are working as they should and would prefer an inline. Have you just started with co2?


----------



## foxfish (16 Jun 2013)

Err because the in line diffuser is 16mm & your hose is 25!
There is not much point in having a powerful filter & throttling it down ... you might as well buy a smaller filter!


----------



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

I know but what i meant was how are you attaching the other 16mm hose that goes into the atomiser to the 25mm hose, surely its the same problem of reducing it and affecting flow?

And I don't have the money to buy a new filter, its its only affecting flow a little then it wouldn't be a huge problem I can always use a power head in the tank to help with flow anyway


----------



## foxfish (16 Jun 2013)

Absolutely not! you will not be restricting the flow at all!!
There would be no restriction in the main flow ... well there might be a minimal restriction if the fitting you used have small internal diameters but the main flow is straight through without a 16mm restriction....a small amount of flow would go through the bypass & pick up the anatomised Co2 & feed that back in to the main flow!


----------



## ToPlant (16 Jun 2013)

I think I see, what connectors are you using?


----------



## taytas01 (4 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hijack but just realised I got the same problem.
How do you connect the 16mm and the 25 mill pipe in that diagram??


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2014)

Something like this.
 Hose Fittings 25 - 13 - 25mm Barbed Hose Reducing Tee Connector - Polypropylene | eBay


----------

